# CPJ 2



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pleased to say that the 2006 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal is about to be sent off to the book maker. I should wrap up the work this week. You can renew at http://www.cpjournal.com or I have begun emailing subscribers so you may have received a note already. There is a special offer to those who have not yet subscribed to pick up the 2005 issue and the 2006 issue for $28.50 total (regular annual USA rate is $18). The 2006 is substantially larger at 256 pages and runs to nearly 250,000 words. The contents of the new issue are:


> *2006 contents.*
> Articles
> 3.	Baptism and the Benefits of Christ: The Double Mode of Communion in the Covenant of Grace
> By R. Scott Clark, D.Phil.
> ...


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope to take you up on your offer, Lord willing!


----------



## Civbert (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I'm pleased to say that the 2006 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal is about to be sent off to the book maker.



I got the e-mail but the Paypal link to subscribe to the 2006 issue wouldn't work for me. 

I replied with an e-mail with details.

The previous issue is great. Still reading it - lot's of good writing in the one issue - a deal.

Looking forward to getting the 2006 issue as soon as the link works - maybe you can paste the link to this thread - if that's alright with the Mat et. al. 

Thanks!

[Edited on 4-25-2006 by Civbert]

P.S. FYI I just subscribed through the website 

http://www.cpjournal.com/index.htm

which works fine. 

[Edited on 4-25-2006 by Civbert]


----------



## Philip A (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Chris! 

I've been ready and waiting to pounce on the twofer deal ever since you hinted at it a month or so ago.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks all; glad you got something to work Anthony; not sure what the link problem was unless something stripped out in the process.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

Ditto to the '05 issue being superb. Looking forward to the '06 one!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Chris; it is only as good as the writers who write for it. So keep it coming you confessional Presbyterians out there. Not to say we are not discriminating but for those interested see our submission requirements for articles and book reviews at: http://www.cpjournal.com/submissions.htm.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2006)

Just bumping this up; thanks to all who've taken advantage of the offer; particularly the brisk business on the 2fer.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks once again to those who've renewed CPJ for $18; and to those who have subscribed to both issues for $28.50.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris,

count me in as one looking forward to the next CPJ! One copy is going to my old church, and one complete set to my new church to be.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris, I'll definitely be renewing my subscription in a week or so when I'm done with school and the end-of-semester expenses.

Also, the journal was mentioned in the latest of the issues of "Update," which are the regular online mini-issues of byFaith, the PCA's denominational magazine. I cannot provide a link to it, since it is an e-mail newsletter, and I was unable to find the same thing on the byFaith site. But in the regular April 26 mini-update through the e-mail, it included the following:



> Confessional Presbyterian Journal
> 
> The Confessional Presbyterian, Volume 2 (2006), will be ready to mail out in late June. Articles will include Baptism and the Benefits of Christ: The Double Mode of Communion in the Covenant of Grace by R. Scott Clark; Liberty of Conscience in the Westminster Confession and its Application to Modern "Worship Wars" by John Allen Delivuk; and Francis Makemie and the Meaning of American Presbyterianism by D. G. Hart, along with a number of book reviews. To order or to renew your subscription at the $18 annual rate, order online at http://www.cpjournal.com/ or make check to The Confessional Presbyterian and mail to CPJ, P O Box 141084, Dallas, TX 75214.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks BJ! And thanks Chris; I had not seen that notice but I had heard it had gone out; I had received a renewal from Dr. Aquilla so was hopeful he would send out a notice to byfaithonline like he did last year.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 28, 2006)

Check's in the mail...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey; I've heard that one. Seriously, thanks for the interest and the check. I'm particularly appreciative that we have Dr. Clark's piece which he dropped in my lap in January. It has the most buzz right now about it I think. 
quote]_Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
Check's in the mail... [/quote]


----------



## Casey (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Thanks once again to those who've renewed CPJ for $18; and to those who have subscribed to both issues for $28.50.


 You should have special deal on the second issue for those who've already purchased the first issue at full price.


----------



## CDM (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> I hope to take you up on your offer, Lord willing!


----------

